

Kilobots Are Cheap Enough to Swarm in the Thousands - bigiain
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-intelligence/kilobots-are-cheap-enough-to-swarm-in-the-thousands

======
bigiain
I'm not sure $14ea makes them "cheap enough to swarm in the thousands", at
least not for home hobby/hacker use, but the video at the bottom of the page
shows some great examples of them doing interesting things in swarms of 20 or
fewer. I could easily see 2 dozen of these being as much fun as Lego
Mindstorms in the same sort of pricerange.

